# Traveling Man's Ashtray



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

This ashtray belonged to my wife's great-grandfather, a scrappy little Irishman named Bob Gorman, a cigar smoker. Her granddaddy added the backing. Her dad doesn't smoke, so when granddaddy passed away I inherited it. I enjoy using it and looking at it!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

There are a select few that would be given that ashtray. Do you realise it is a masons ashtray, as in the Freemasons? Very hard to get one.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I could give you the secrets, but I'd have to kill ya. And it still _is_ a Freemason's ashtray! ; )


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

That's real nice Kevin. I was expecting something portable, but should have known better.:doh:

This does give me an idea though. I think I'll take a pic of a lit cigar in some of the cool ashtrays at my Lodge


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Kevin Keith said:


> I could give you the secrets, but I'd have to kill ya. And it still _is_ a Freemason's ashtray! ; )


A fellow Traveling Man! Nice looking ash tray 

When I saw this thread title I was wondering if there was a Brother on the board!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

That's cool man...seems like no one has family heirlooms these days. I've just spent the last couple days putting my grandpa's lathe back together. He was a machinist for Coors his whole life.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Sam and Neil! Glad I have both of ya as friends already! <thumbs up>


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Heh apparently there's a few of us!

Wish we could smoke at my lodge. Would be fun during education lol. Fortunately there's a B&M with an absurd collection across the street, and the Tobacconist is a Brother (one of the Brother's that sponsored me, actually).


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Good to see some other Brothers on here. I figured there were a few hanging around here.

Hey Sam, any chance you could offer a humidor like the military humis, but with a square and compass instead of the military engraving? As outgoing Master next year, I'd like to give one to my successor. He's a good friend and was the first-line signer of my petition.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

1911-Neil said:


> Good to see some other Brothers on here. I figured there were a few hanging around here.
> 
> Hey Sam, any chance you could offer a humidor like the military humis, but with a square and compass instead of the military engraving? As outgoing Master next year, I'd like to give one to my successor. He's a good friend and was the first-line signer of my petition.


Absolutely. We can do whatever engraving you want. I can even add your year or whatever you'd like. Each WM could add his own, make it a passed along thing! Anyways, we do Masonic symbols all the time. Apparently cigar smoking is popular amongst Mason's lol.

There's an option in the cart for engraving.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Will do Sam. I'm going to wait a while though. He smokes cigars on occasion and I've given him a couple good smokes and he seemed to enjoy them. Once it warms up outside and we can smoke a little more freely, I think he'll be hooked. I want see how deep into it he gets before I just buy him a small humi. He may be needing a decent size box by the time I'm done with him.:smoke: Elections aren't till December

Sorry for the hijack Kevin.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

1911-Neil said:


> Will do Sam. I'm going to wait a while though. He smokes cigars on occasion and I've given him a couple good smokes and he seemed to enjoy them. Once it warms up outside and we can smoke a little more freely, I think he'll be hooked. I want see how deep into it he gets before I just buy him a small humi. He may be needing a decent size box by the time I'm done with him.:smoke: Elections aren't till December
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Kevin.


no apology necessary! I liked the direction you and Sam were taking it!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my grandpa was a freemason, so im told anyway. (he was also a memebr of another famous group....but we wont go into that)...always wanted in. but its just never happend. i dont know any.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> my grandpa was a freemason, so im told anyway. (he was also a memebr of another famous group....but we wont go into that)...always wanted in. but its just never happend. i dont know any.


Now which group was you wantin' in Blake...the first 'un or the second 'un? <g and a wink>


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> Now which group was you wantin' in Blake...the first 'un or the second 'un? <g and a wink>


Now see, that sorta talk just gives me the sheets! LMAO.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol. yea i wasnt very clear there. lets just say i dont look good in white.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

gibson_es said:


> my grandpa was a freemason, so im told anyway. (he was also a memebr of another famous group....but we wont go into that)...always wanted in. but its just never happend. i dont know any.


Just ask one to be one. Don't have to be best friends with them. Wander on down to your local lodge and look at some stuff and talk to some people, see if you feel comfortable.

It's a great experience. :drinking:


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's a pic of one of my ahstrays from last night. It's not an heirloom peice.










Here it is again with a little more heat


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Ahhh digging the sidearm with the S&Cs! That's bad ass Brother.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

_Very_ nice Neil!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Right Blake, just as Sam says 2B1ASK1. <smile>


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Right Blake, just as Sam says 2B1ASK1. <smile>


might just do that once everything is back in order (leg, job, ect.)


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

From whence came you, and whither are you travellng?


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

dajones said:


> From whence came you, and whither are you travellng?


f t W, t t t E :tape:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:

isolim

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:

 now that we're legit lol... we should have a Mason's Herf sometime and somewhere.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> :tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:
> 
> isolim
> 
> ...


Sam, there's a real good chance I'll be in the Apalachicola area the first week of May. Looks like that's about 350 miles from you though. (It's about 700 miles for me)


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

1911-Neil said:


> Sam, there's a real good chance I'll be in the Apalachicola area the first week of May. Looks like that's about 350 miles from you though. (It's about 700 miles for me)


Let me know. I can go up and visit some of my female college friends in Tallahassee  we'll get a bunch of Masons and make it a party.

Don't know if there are any cigar places in App, there's a great place called Cordova's in Pensacola but that's a ways away.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that is a beautiful Ashtray !! ya dont see ones like that ever A true keepsake..


----------



## Icebergster (Feb 7, 2010)

Smoke-N-Guns.....haha....great pic


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Had a meeting Saturday at Lodge. Didn't have the opportunity to smoke, but did get a pic of another ashtray. Maybe I can get a pic with a burning stick in it tomorrow night.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Brother!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I like it! Too bad we can't smoke in lodge here in Texas anymore. They won't even allow it in most of the Lodges period, maybe all of 'em. Somethin' about the older brothers wearin' those portable oxygen machines, I guess. We can smoke outside though!

Check out this site for some cool stories from the old days in Lodge...lots of cigar content too!

Old Tiler Talks Index


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link Kevin. I bookmarked it. I've read a bit of Claudy's work and it's always worth reading. Some of his books are getting kinda hard to find these days. I have one of his papers that I give to all our new petitioners.

I belong to 2 Lodges here. Can't smoke inside my Mother Lodge, but can in the other. They have a really big fellowship hall and several guys smoke cigars. They even smoke cigarettes in the Tyler's room. I know what you mean about the oxygen tanks. We lost a 63 year member just over a year ago that packed a tank. He still did degree work, too. Sounded like you were getting a lecture from Darth Vador. I miss that old guy.

Due to me being tired of the cold, I haven't had a cigar since Monday, but I'll remedy that at Lodge tonight. We're having dinner and degree work.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice ashtray...


----------

